# Which one should I keep?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to finally decide which one to keep and I don't know which one. I have a 6 inch Compressus,7 inch Rhom and about a 5 inch Manny. They have all been good fish but I they are split up in a 180 gallon and don't have much room to swim. So which one should I keep as I can't decide? Here they are in this order Compressus,Manny,Rhom.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, and you want us to decide??







Thats horrible, sorry you have to let 2 of those beautiful fish go.

IMO, I would keep the manny, because they are awesome looking and really rare. 2nd pick would be the rhom. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

what are the dimensions on the tank? i say maybe sell one of them the rhom or the comp since they are similar fish and buy a new tank to put the other fish in so you can keep 2 of the fish instead of just one. if you are dividing the 180 in half it should last a bit longer until you get a new tank with the money you would make selling the extra fish. def keep the manny or the rhom. i would probably part with the comp but thats just me.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

The tank isn't really the problem it's that I would like to move the Piranhas out of the 180 gallon to make room for a breeding group of Kitumba Zaire Gibberosa. I have been doing some re-arranging and now I am running out of room for the Piranhas. I have a 450 gallon,230,180,90 and a 10 gallon. The only place I could put the Piranha I keep is a 90 gallon. I guess I should just stop buying fish and I wouldn't have these problems! LOL!

Maybe I should just start putting fish in my 120 gallon sump!!!! LOL LOL!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, well keep the manny then. I'd stop buying fish, those 3 piranhas are awesome and very beautiful. I wouldn't give them up, I'd sale something else.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

No way I could give that Rhom up.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Manny, ive never seen a really big one in captivity.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

RHOM RHOM RHOM


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i say the RHOM


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i really like that compressus it looks sweet, i never seen one look like that before! i have a thing for really dark piranhas with super red eyes... 
plus it would never outgrow the 90 gal but the manny and rhom will. the manny is my next pick. good luck man, which ever you pick you really cant go wrong! sorry you have to pick between those 3 amazing fish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

keep the manny :nod:


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

RHOM


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Rhom


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would keep the manny. Showing some great colors..


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

keep the one to be the best representation of the species.

If it were up to me, I would keep the Rhom, Manny then the Comp.

All of them look very good however


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd keep the manny if i had to only keep one, but honestly i would find a way to keep them all


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> i'd keep the manny if i had to only keep one, but honestly i would find a way to keep them all


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

keep the manny and the rhom.
















or sell the 180 and get 3 75's


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I know your looking for simply answer (sh*t it took me 30 seconds type that im so drunk) so just keep the the rhom its cooler and your friends that know nothing about piranhas will think so when they see it.

EDIT: BTW that rhom has alot of gold sparkles and color, lots of purple on its hunch?????.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Definatly keep the Manny, only if you really have to sell 2 of them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

keep the manny man.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

man i hate to be in your position but just one question.. didn't you realize that they were gonna out grow the tank b4 you purchased them.. i'm just saying you must have known it was gonna happen sooner or later.. i wouldn't get rid of any, just look for another great deal with another aquarium and set it up for one of them and devide the 180g between 2..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would hate to have to make that choice, but honestly I'm gonna go against the grain here and say the compressus. He looks really like a show stopper and will only improve through the years. You can always get rhoms and mannies with patience. Real nice looking Compressus, you never know.


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

I'd keep the manny, he's got some great colors comming in.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

keep the manny.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

both of them fish is small and easy to get so it do not matter you can always buy another .


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

The tank wasn't really the problem it's that I wanted to move the Piranhas out of the 180 gallon to make room for a breeding group of Kitumba Zaire Gibberosa.(Which I have already bought!) Thats why I have ended up with no room for them. So for now I put the manny and rhom in the 90 gallon and I put the compressus in my 120 gallon sump. Just wanted to put something different in my 180 gallon that I could make a few bucks on. (The lfs said he will buy back the kitumba fry at $25 a pop)My basement is already packed with tanks. I wished I had room to house all the Piranhas. Here are my three biggest tanks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn man kitumbas are nice fronts and yours look great man good luck with those.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Trigga said:


> damn man kitumbas are nice fronts and yours look great man good luck with those.


Here is a close up the day after I bought them:


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

just a question bro, but the last pic of your p's theres white specs on the driftwood.. are those some sort of parasites or planaria?? or is it just me?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Keep the manny !


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Manny for sure. The rhom is not big enough to really be hard to replace. The Manny will grow over the years and if you ever want a rhom again you can buy a 10"+. If I ever get a rhom it would have to be a big one. Good Luck with whichever you choose to keep.


----------

